# DIY Glutaraldehyde



## Consigliere

Does anyone do DIY glutaraldehyde dosing? Essentially its the Carbon source in Excel. Apparently you can get it as a solution typically used for sterilization but will work for freshwater plant dosing. Does anyone do this? Where do you get your glutaraldehyde and what product are you using?


----------



## ubr0ke

you can use many products...metricide 28 is popular..
check out this calculator and see which product is available to you. then use the calculator to determine your dosing.http://glut.petalphile.com/


----------



## Consigliere

Where do you go about getting the stuff though? What type of business do you need to talk to that would stock it?


----------



## ubr0ke

[email protected]
email that guy and ask.


----------



## Consigliere

Thanks, will follow up on that.


----------



## coldmantis

ubr0ke said:


> you can use many products...metricide 28 is popular..
> check out this calculator and see which product is available to you. then use the calculator to determine your dosing.http://glut.petalphile.com/


thanks ubroke,

I was looking for a calculator like that for a while now, I been just dosing the regular 1ml per 10g from excel but with metricide so that's 2x the amount each time, wanted to dilute it down (not that it matters 1gallon is going to last me a while).


----------



## Consigliere

Curious why you choose Metricide over Cidex? Any reasons?


----------



## coldmantis

Consigliere said:


> Curious why you choose Metricide over Cidex? Any reasons?


no reason, I heard of Metricide first and there is a lot of post about it on plantedtank


----------



## Darkblade48

Either product should work. I used to use glutaraldehyde that I got from Fisher...


----------



## Will

What type of business would carry these glutaraldehyde chamicals please?


----------



## coldmantis

Will said:


> What type of business would carry these glutaraldehyde chamicals please?


dentist equipment stores


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Got a contact?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Any updates? Anyone got a contact?


----------

